# I need help identifying this plug on my John Deere STX38



## Weekend_Offroad (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought this mower not running for next to nothing over the weekend I have no clue what this plug is for I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the starter because the mower won't turn over even when jump starting with a freshly charged battery.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

You might check out the *JD Parts Catalog*, maybe look under the starter related diagrams. The answer is there someplace, unless someone comes along and knows for sure, I could'nt fathom a guess .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

My "GUESS" it might be some kind of safety switch..Try a jumper wire between the two prongs a try a start..edro:


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

some type of block heater maybe ? or for a fridge to keep the beer cold ?

no real clue

oldguychuck


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Follow the wires and see where they lead. The plug looks suspiciously like the plug used for the alternator or the engine kill wire and carb solenoid (if equipped). Does the wire come off the engine or the tractor? Any other plugs in the area that aren't attached? Is the engine original?

Here's the wiring diagrams for that model by serial number. Check them over and follow the wires on that plug. That should tell you what it does.


----------



## Petes1942 (Jun 25, 2014)

Jim_WV said:


> You might check out the *JD Parts Catalog*, maybe look under the starter related diagrams. The answer is there someplace, unless someone comes along and knows for sure, I could'nt fathom a guess .


I have the same plug on my unit. It was taped over from the factory I have no idea what it for however it seems it is not needed for the operation of my unit.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

Physically, that is a 2 pin "Molex" connector. They are available at Radio Shack or most any Electronic supply store. If you need an "emergency" replacement or matching connector half, you can use a computer floppy drive power plug cut in half with a Dremel (or hacksaw). The floppy drive connector is a 4 pin Molex connector.

If you need to remove the "pins" from a Molex connector, use a piece of 5/32" brass tubing, which has an ID of .187" Slide it over the male pin (or female socket) and it will push the locking arms in enough so you can pull out the wire with the pin, and enable it's reuse.

On my old B&S 16 HP engine, this type plug is used on the output leads from the lighting coil. They exit the engine right above the starter shroud.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a model/serial # from the tractor's ID label ?
According to the top picture of the wiring diagram,it goes to the ignition module White wire),and the regulator/rectifier (black wire) .
What engine is on the tractor? Kohler,B/S ?
View attachment 21872


----------

